# fish people, do anyone know where i can get cheap thermometers..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the little flexibale ones you stick on to the side of tanks?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here, every pet shop carries those liquid crystal therms. they are dirt cheap. but i prefer the traditional ones. they are more accurate and usually have smaller increments. these come with a suction cup and are cheap also but lousy for air temps.: victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk thanky


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you able to do anything yourself???

I've been on here for half an hour today and the questions you have asked would have been able to be answered had you taken 5 secs to type it in to google.
I understand if you are asking for opinions and points of view but asking where you buy stick on thermometres is just taking the pee.
Marina


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Are you able to do anything yourself???
> 
> I've been on here for half an hour today and the questions you have asked would have been able to be answered had you taken 5 secs to type it in to google.
> I understand if you are asking for opinions and points of view but asking where you buy stick on thermometres is just taking the pee.
> Marina


A little harsh IMHO


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Humm not really i didn't swear curse or slag her off. I didn't break any rules.

I had limited time to surf yesterday and i found every other post was by her saying how do i do this and how do i do that and several posts on the same subject. Whats the point. Keep it all in one place people are more likely to see it.
She even repeated a thread because no one had replied to the first and all it was, was a picture???

If you cant find what your looking for try google or try ebay. It never fails me!

Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i dunno what your problem is but anyway, i looke don ebay and blah blah blah etc etc etc..... foudn loads but all about 99p just thought maybe , some one could be KIND and help me, find some cheaper, but obviously you are unable to do this...


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Humm not really i didn't swear curse or slag her off. I didn't break any rules.
> 
> I had limited time to surf yesterday and i found every other post was by her saying how do i do this and how do i do that and several posts on the same subject. Whats the point. Keep it all in one place people are more likely to see it.
> She even repeated a thread because no one had replied to the first and all it was, was a picture???
> ...


hunni if you dont like her posts then dont read them simple. But just like you said 
''I had limited time to surf yesterday and i found every other post was by her saying how do i do this and how do i do that and several posts on the same subject. Whats the point. Keep it all in one place people are more likely to see it.''
whats the point of clogging up the forum with your replies to her posts pot and kettle spring to mind MHO of course


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Humm not really i didn't swear curse or slag her off. I didn't break any rules.
> 
> I had limited time to surf yesterday and i found every other post was by her saying how do i do this and how do i do that and several posts on the same subject. Whats the point. Keep it all in one place people are more likely to see it.
> She even repeated a thread because no one had replied to the first and all it was, was a picture???
> ...



can i also say,. if you hate me sooooo much and i wind you up sooo much, why the hell do you read my posts?.....just a simple question.. :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww i dont hate you because to hate you would imply that i actually cared about you to start with.

Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

:lol2: you make me laugh.


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Are you able to do anything yourself???
> 
> I've been on here for half an hour today and the questions you have asked would have been able to be answered had you taken 5 secs to type it in to google.
> I understand if you are asking for opinions and points of view but asking where you buy stick on thermometres is just taking the pee.
> Marina


fi you dont like it then why do you even bother coming on here?!"?!? its a
F O R U M not a b*tching competition. Myspace is that way >>


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Awww i dont hate you because to hate you would imply that i actually cared about you to start with.
> 
> Marina



not really...

Apparently there is no prerequisite for hate...

hate - Definitions from Dictionary.com


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Are you able to do anything yourself???
> 
> I've been on here for half an hour today and the questions you have asked would have been able to be answered had you taken 5 secs to type it in to google.
> I understand if you are asking for opinions and points of view but asking where you buy stick on thermometres is just taking the pee.
> Marina


No offense Marina, but this is called the Reptile Forums, it's not called Google or the Do It Yourself Forums... surely the whole point of these forums is that people can feel free to ask about anything and that includes things that search engines could give.

People prefer to have answers from people not search engines, people prefer a discussion, factual help/info from real people. If we made it a rule, only ask a question if you can't find the answer on google, this forum would be dead.

I for one am glad that people post questions freely otherwise the forums would not exist, and hope that outburts like this will not make newbies disappear into the shadows.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Hi Freeky ive found these on ebay which work out at 50p each 

LCD Aquarium / Vivarium Thermometer x 5 free postage - eBay Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Oct-07 20:00:00 BST)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Athravan said:


> No offense Marina, but this is called the Reptile Forums, it's not called Google or the Do It Yourself Forums... surely the whole point of these forums is that people can feel free to ask about anything and that includes things that search engines could give.
> 
> People prefer to have answers from people not search engines, people prefer a discussion, factual help/info from real people. If we made it a rule, only ask a question if you can't find the answer on google, this forum would be dead.
> 
> I for one am glad that people post questions freely otherwise the forums would not exist, and hope that outburts like this will not make newbies disappear into the shadows.



thank you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tombraider said:


> Hi Freeky ive found these on ebay which work out at 50p each
> 
> LCD Aquarium / Vivarium Thermometer x 5 free postage - eBay Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 10-Oct-07 20:00:00 BST)


how wierd just got them!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Athravan said:


> No offense Marina, but this is called the Reptile Forums, it's not called Google or the Do It Yourself Forums... .


Lol shes been here longer than i have so if anything i am the newbie.

No offense taken, i understand that people should feel free to ask questions regarding issues or problems they are having but this certain user seems to ask a phenominal amount of questions about nothing at all. I have even seen her double post a thread because no one replied to the first one, which appears to me as blatant attention seeking. Whilst most users who have questions are capable of thinking about which source to use this user seems to just post everything here in what appears to be a never ending quest to bump her post count.

Merely an observation. 
Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Lol shes been here longer than i have so if anything i am the newbie.
> 
> No offense taken, i understand that people should feel free to ask questions regarding issues or problems they are having but this certain user seems to ask a phenominal amount of questions about nothing at all. I have even seen her double post a thread because no one replied to the first one, which appears to me as blatant attention seeking. Whilst most users who have questions are capable of thinking about which source to use this user seems to just post everything here in what appears to be a never ending quest to bump her post count.
> 
> ...



attention seeking, its called using the forum....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Lol shes been here longer than i have so if anything i am the newbie.
> 
> No offense taken, i understand that people should feel free to ask questions regarding issues or problems they are having but this certain user seems to ask a phenominal amount of questions about nothing at all. I have even seen her double post a thread because no one replied to the first one, which appears to me as blatant attention seeking. Whilst most users who have questions are capable of thinking about which source to use this user seems to just post everything here in what appears to be a never ending quest to bump her post count.
> 
> ...


Correction: Merely another spiteful, manipulative comment from Marinam2


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

But it took you three posts to say that??

Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no , 2 people actually...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> But it took you three posts to say that??
> 
> Marina


Marina, why can't you stop jumping at all the opportunities to lay into us? it's getting pathetic. please either use this forum as a civilised human being like we have all been trying to, and if you want to start fights every other post, please go to myspace or somewhere and vent yourself there.full stop.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought i was helpful...:grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> i thought i was helpful...:grin1:


you were lol  :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Marinam2 has a reputation for causing trouble on the live food forums, best just ignore her and she will go away. Dont take it to heart and just do your own thing with her on ignore is my advice


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hmm:blowup:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Lol shes been here longer than i have so if anything i am the newbie.
> 
> No offense taken, i understand that people should feel free to ask questions regarding issues or problems they are having but this certain user seems to ask a phenominal amount of questions about nothing at all. I have even seen her double post a thread because no one replied to the first one, which appears to me as blatant attention seeking. Whilst most users who have questions are capable of thinking about which source to use this user seems to just post everything here in what appears to be a never ending quest to bump her post count.
> 
> ...


All I can say is there are ways we do things here... if you feel that there is a problem, there's a report post button. This is the correct and mature way to go about things... 

And post count is meaningless here, if someone wants to bump their post count, they can just reply "nice picture" to every thread in the pictures section, "i agree" to every thread in off topic, "rip" in the death section and "hi" in the intro :lol: because we have such a large off topic section... and threads that are just meaningless banter, no one would ever bump their post count by asking the same questions, just no need for it.

Sit back, relax... some of us have the job of policing the forums, but you don't have to worry about that  If there's a problem, report it, no matter how trivial it might be... don't worry yourself over trying to change things with posts that may negatively impact on other people.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

google might tell you where you can buy stuff. 

but it doesn't tell you where you can find it cheaper, who has good customer service, any past experiences with a particular shop, whether they will post things, discount for bulk.. all kinds of things you would only find out by asking real people, who have bought these things already. 

that's what a forum is for. 

anyways.. hope you're happy with the ones you found  

sami


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> google might tell you where you can buy stuff.
> 
> but it doesn't tell you where you can find it cheaper, who has good customer service, any past experiences with a particular shop, whether they will post things, discount for bulk.. all kinds of things you would only find out by asking real people, who have bought these things already.
> 
> ...



thanky!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> google might tell you where you can buy stuff.
> 
> but it doesn't tell you where you can find it cheaper, who has good customer service, any past experiences with a particular shop, whether they will post things, discount for bulk.. all kinds of things you would only find out by asking real people, who have bought these things already.
> 
> ...


 
I must be the only one then that gets pleasure from shopping around.

Marina


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

maybe you can both add each other to your "ignore" lists and get on with your lives 

Mason


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i sorta agree with marina. ive not seen any of these nasty comments she has made or anything of the such, and if she has then obviously thats wrong...but come on, its a bit sad trying to get a few more pence off a few thermometers..and i have actually noticed a lot of "newbie style" posts and i was under the impression that the user is not a newbie...
Im sure i'll get slagged for actually agreeing with someone who's just saying what lots of people think...in this case, anyway. 
Peace out..: victory:
edit: i originally disagreed (in my head) that freekygeeky has been attention seeking. this however just changed my mind...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/57714-fed-up-im-leaving-byeeeeeeeeee.html


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im sure there was no need ot post that, as i posted this ageeees ago!! but dont worry i got them now and saved over 15 quid on them  thank you


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

sorted.


----------

